
New Gecko image (down)scaling algorithm (Before/After pics) - paulrouget
https://twitter.com/paulrouget/status/253469601315319808
======
paulrouget
Related bug: <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486918>

See comment 192 (code is from Chromium).

------
st3fan
What was changed under the hood to make this possible? Are we simply using a
better scaling algorithm?

